# ONR Virgin..... amazed!!



## Skuperb (Jul 11, 2008)

Used ONR for the first time today and have to say I am very impressed. It felt very very wrong using this stuff to clean my car but I followed the tips that some of you guys have posted (big thanks to Lowiepete for his posts in particluar) and the car came up better than I expected. I soaked the car with a pre-wash spray first, let it dwell and went from there. Of course it rained 10 minutes after I finished but the beading was pretty impresseive too. Will QD it in the morning and see how it looks then but I think I will be using this method from now on until the ridiculous hose pipe ban is over.


----------



## cptzippy (Apr 4, 2012)

Skuperb said:


> ...but I think I will be using this method from now on until the ridiculous hose pipe ban is over.


It's definitely great stuff. You might decide to keep using it after the ban.


----------



## INWARD123 (Oct 28, 2007)

have to agree 100 percent with the the above posts and with I am very grateful to the good advice given on here - I know it feels all wrong but the result is very right !! I am new to the evil stuff but it's like using the internet for the first time "one day all washing will be like this " !!


----------



## nokia (Mar 3, 2009)

I am seriously looking into getting some of this as I cannot bear to let my car get filthy. Can anyone point me to this ONR guide please?


----------



## burgmo3 (Jun 27, 2010)

You can't go wrong with ONR. I've never had to worry about a hosepipe ban but I've been using it for at least 80% of my washes for the last couple years.


----------



## cptzippy (Apr 4, 2012)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=195294

The guide!


----------



## Skuperb (Jul 11, 2008)

cptzippy said:


> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=195294
> 
> The guide!


Thats my new bible. Only took me 45 minutes including a wipe over of Red Mist Tropical and fast glass on the windows. Really is amazing stuff. Car was fairly dirty and the ONR just lifted it off. Used the B&Q grout sponge as well (again, could not get used to using a sponge again) Cant see any marring or scratches (yet) so hopefully it will look just as good in the morning light.

I only bought the 8oz bottle but will defo be ordering a larger size very soon.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Once you use ONR, you will wonder why you go back to snow foam and two bucket washes, and pressure washer faffing.

With ONR I can wash and dry an Audi A4 sized car in less than 20 minutes flat, it's superb stuff.

Get the Zymol sponge, its perfect for ONR applications.


----------



## nokia (Mar 3, 2009)

is it ok to ONR, then clay, wax sealant etc after?


----------



## cptzippy (Apr 4, 2012)

nokia said:


> is it ok to ONR, then clay, wax sealant etc after?


Shouldn't be a problem. Some people use ONR as a clay lube in fact. You can also put an ounce of OCW (Optimum Car Wash) in the two gallon (US) bucket of ONR water and wash and wax at the same time.


----------



## burgmo3 (Jun 27, 2010)

nokia said:


> is it ok to ONR, then clay, wax sealant etc after?


Sure. I've done it plenty of times when just doing a quick detail. If not I go with a normal wash and decontamination.


----------



## Skuperb (Jul 11, 2008)

Tips said:


> Once you use ONR, you will wonder why you go back to snow foam and two bucket washes, and pressure washer faffing.
> 
> With ONR I can wash and dry an Audi A4 sized car in less than 20 minutes flat, it's superb stuff.
> 
> Get the Zymol sponge, its perfect for ONR applications.


Well my usual routine takes roughly 3 hours (including coat of wax/sealant) before you consider all the time getting the gear out and putting it all away again and to have the car done in less than an hour with almost the same results is amazing. My wife was certainly a lot happier !!


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

cptzippy said:


> You can also put an ounce of OCW (Optimum Car Wash) in the two gallon (US) bucket of ONR water and wash and wax at the same time.


While that sounds both feasible (good ol' OPT) and attractive, do please note
that Zippy lives in the USA, so here in the UK it may be better to start with 
half-ounce of OCW to 2 imperial gallons. This especially in soft water areas!

This has given me an idea - I'm going to add equal quantities of ONR and OCW
to the next QD mix I use for the bucketless wash (expecting it to be too strong,
initially) and see what difference it makes...

Regards,
Steve


----------



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

This ONR looks great, but u still need a pressure washer for wheel archs etc


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

shane_ctr said:


> ...but u still need a pressure washer for wheel arches etc


Unless you live on a livestock farm, or regularly drive down dirt-tracks, I'd 
dispute that. Let's put it this way, the need isn't great enough to justify the 
cost when perhaps twice a year you could go to a local wash and use theirs.

There's nothing to fear with ONR, so stop looking for bogey-men and just
enjoy the freedom and shine that it brings. Not many of us are looking back!

Regards,
Steve


----------



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

I tried it the other day and the archs on the fiesta were filthy, there are carpet that's the problem, ONR is great but not a chance it can be used all the time


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

shane_ctr said:


> they are carpet that's the problem...


That sounds like a right pain! When I get back from my Cumbrian Farm stays, 
it's generally CG HFE that I use to clean arches with - I've yet to use a PW
on my motor, indeed before the PW comes out, the car is taken well away,
off the premises. I'm not scared that it'll fall apart or anything...

I'm really looking forward to my next farm visit, I've finally persuaded the owner 
of a very tidy Mk1 RS2000 that it's good enough to show it, so having metal
of a very different colour to my metallic mud to prepare will be a complete joy!

Regards,
Steve


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

got carpet arches just use the jetwash £1 summer time though when its been dry good stiff brush usually gets rid of the worst plus i spray mine with a interior guard


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

Hi Tony,


cptzippy said:


> You can also put an ounce of OCW (Optimum Car Wash) in the two gallon (US) bucket of ONR water and wash and wax at the same time.


Well, it was red rag to a bull, so as stated I tried this in my bucketless wash
routine. I mixed equal amounts of ONR/OCW into the spray bottle. I have to 
say that I was startled by the results, sadly, they were _not_ as anticipated.
Indeed, I'd go so far as to recommend against doing this!

The reason for this is that the OCW badly interferes with the ONR and stops
the latter from avoiding water-spots. Not only does it not dry to a smooth
shiny finish, getting it dry is quite hard work. What happens is that the OCW
combines with the LSP to enhance its hydrophobic qualities. The liquid will
separate into a myriad of regularly spaced but irregularly shaped beads that
are the very devil to wipe off!

One thing I very strongly advocate is to _never_ use *dry* MF cloths on paint
unless you are buffing off newly applied wax or sealant. This especially during
a wash process where you can't be certain that the surface is totally clean.
What happened with the ONR/OCW mix was that the MF very soon became 
overwhelmed and there was no choice but to use dry MF cloths. That was
scary!

Despite this, the resulting shine was absolutely superb, though as OCW is a
spray and wipe product it's no great shakes to apply it after the bucketless
ONR wash. Obviously, I'm a tad disappointed because I'd hoped that two
stages could be combined into one. As said above, I'd not recommend this 
mix, at least not with the bucketless wash method. 

Regards,
Steve


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Lowiepete said:


> Hi Tony,
> 
> Well, it was red rag to a bull, so as stated I tried this in my bucketless wash
> routine. I mixed equal amounts of ONR/OCW into the spray bottle. I have to
> ...


I wonder if the OCW works better in the bucket due to the higher dilution rates or, and this is a bit tenuous, each time I have seen someone recommend OCW & ONR it is being used over another Optimum product. So, could there been some complementary chemistry going on?


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

I bought ONR ages ago and haven't really used it for a full wash, Ive used it to remove dust etc as a QD type wash as Lowiepete does, I would love to see a video of someone doing a spray pre wash, wash with ONR and zymol sponge, QD and dry before I do it myself! Very hesitant indeed :/


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Adrian Convery said:


> I bought ONR ages ago and haven't really used it for a full wash, Ive used it to remove dust etc as a QD type wash as Lowiepete does, I would love to see a video of someone doing a spray pre wash, wash with ONR and zymol sponge, QD and dry before I do it myself! Very hesitant indeed :/


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

lowejackson said:


> I wonder if the OCW works better in the bucket


Hmmm, from what I've seen from the pre-spray antics, I'm not too convinced
that it'll be any different in a wash bucket. One of the benefits of using ONR
on its own is that water spots no longer create a problem. If anyone tries
this in a bucket, please be aware of the possible pitfalls. I found with the
bucketless method that it was harder work and more risky than applying
ONR and OCW separately.


lowejackson said:


> ...each time I have seen someone recommend OCW & ONR it is being used over another Optimum product. So, could there been some complementary chemistry going on?


Ah, now that is correct, there is - used separately as a suite of treatments, 
in the right order, and you get big shine for little bucks and little work too.

OptiSeal, washed with ONR and given a wipe-over with OCW produces some
excellent bling and protection. An OID treatment on top as a QD and you 
then have an almost ultimate finish too. Probably, the only thing to surpass it 
would be their OptiCoat. If it weren't too blingy for my taste, I'd be an
OPT whore any day! 

Regards,
Steve


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Once you have used ONR, In the summre you just won't be bothered to use anything else. It saves that much time and effort that you have to be a complete masochist to do it any other way.


----------

